# BitFenix Prodigy



## Darksaber (Jun 13, 2012)

BitFenix's latest case offering, by the name "Prodigy", has already turned many heads at Computex. It combines the best of many worlds, with its included handles, ability to hold full size components to be used on an ITX board and the choice between potent air or liquid cooling. Is it really the wonder child we have been waiting for, or just a cheap imposter?

*Show full review*


----------



## AndreiD (Jun 25, 2012)

When this case becomes available in Sweden I'm going to use it for a mini ITX gaming system build. I've been eyeing it for a long time, and it's truly an amazing little case. 
Great review!


----------



## theJesus (Jun 25, 2012)

Reminds me of a mac, but I like it.  Also, the first page of the review lists ATX compatibility in the specs.  I think that might be a typo.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 25, 2012)

My wife loves this case...will be building her a rig with it soon!


----------



## Chewy (Jun 25, 2012)

Just what I wished for years ago. ofcourse we would like it to be even a little smaller but theres a limit to that ofcourse. I would love to use this case for my nexted build without a doubt. 

Full featured and rich, a do it all 


Thank you for the nice review.


Edit:
I guess smaller would not work. It seemed kind of wide. I'd use 1 ssd and 1 2.5mm drive, some liquid cooling. Magical little machine !


----------



## Chewy (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder if a 240mm rad would fit in the front, while keeping the optical bay?
It looks tight up top, but that would solve the problem of most likely losing the optical drive with a 240mm rad.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 26, 2012)

Chewy said:


> I wonder if a 240mm rad would fit in the front, while keeping the optical bay?
> It looks tight up top, but that would solve the problem of most likely losing the optical drive with a 240mm rad.



I would put some killer cooling in there and forgo the optical bay... its a bit useless these days anyways, unless you want a BD player in there.

Hell, I would do a fan controller over an optical drive even if I had the space.

I am glad to finally see a viable Mini ITX case that doesn't cost a kidney.


----------



## Rowsol (Jun 26, 2012)

This case pwns.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great review. Could you measure from the hhd cage (2) too the top with the ODD out?  And from the bottom to the top?
Trying to find out if an EK multioption 250 or 150 will fit.
I want this case so badly. Makes for a awesome WC setup.  And the price is amazing!!


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 26, 2012)

it seems a little tight in the case


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 26, 2012)

This may be my next case, think i'm going to forgo waiting for Haswell. I have an itch that need's scratching! lol 

Now if only the iTX MoBo choices would expand i'll be happier! I'm boycotting Asus ATM and they have that z77 iTX thats a monster board but.... It's either this or Xigma "Gigas" seeing as more choices for mATX MoBo's. I do prefer this to the Gigas though 

Anyways this case is due out mid July in Canada iirc so hopefully by then


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lovely ITX Casing from Bitfenix. Currently in my purchasing list for converting my mid-tower rig by downsizing it with this casing. So, that leaves me the mini-ITX motherboard (currently looking for one offered by ASUS, MSI, ASRock & others at the moment...) & possibly
an AIO CPU Cooler Kit. A Cooler Master Seidon 120M is currently in my wishlist but I might be moving up to either the 240M or Corsair's H80 AIO Kit to keep those temps down.


----------

